# Good Deal on this 99 F250 with Fisher



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking at this truck for $6000
1999 F250 V10
131,000 miles
7.5 Fisher MM1 slight bend in it

I hope to sell the plow for $1200 ish and strap one of my 8.5 MM2s

What do you think? I need to move quickly


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like a solid deal, I would.

Just make sure that all the sparkplugs are good, and non are helicoiled


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have seen this truck before, think it was on craigslist and has been on there for awhile. Looks nice in pics.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

yes listed on CL and ebay for 8,000


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can pull more money from that plow. I sold an 8' er in the middle of the summer for $1500 plowside.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't buy it yet. Give me the contact info for it and I will go check it out for you. Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Bought the truck today for $5,750 will post more pics when I bring it home on Monday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Bought the truck? Sounds more like you stole it, for that price. Great find and deal!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Pushin 2 Please;1316358 said:


> Bought the truck? Sounds more like you stole it, for that price. Great find and deal!


From the pic and the details, it sounds like an awesome buy. Good luck with it.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Rough start with this beast
Truck overheated on the way home going up the Blue mountain
Let it cool down and came back an hour later with my trailer
sorry about the poor pics

I got it shut down fast enough, there wasnt any damage, good opportunity for a coolant flush


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably just from driving it with the plow on? Good luck


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I wouldn't really be overly worried about that especially if you shut it down quickly. 

Maybe upgrade the fan clutch.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow.

Great Buy!!! You'll really like the V10 for plowing. Not so much for fueling though (at least that's MY only gripe)

Congrats!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

If you wanna PM me the vin# I can run an oasis on it see if anything major was done to it.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i am with the guy who said it probably over heated cause of the plow still on the front, take it off and run it see how it does


----------

